# question on number designations for stages of the gun



## rockrabbit (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi all. I would like to know what 0-3 means with regard to where the hammer is cocked (also if this pertains to whether a round is chambered). I've read of these designations, and heard them mentioned on Youtube, but am still ignorant as to what they actually mean. Could someone break it 
down for me? Very much appreciated.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

jeff coopers gun readiness conditions for the colt 1911.....

Condition Four: Chamber empty, no magazine, hammer down.
Condition Three: Chamber empty, full magazine in place, hammer down.
Condition Two: A round chambered, full magazine in place, hammer down.
Condition One: A round chambered, full magazine in place, hammer cocked, safety on.
Condition Zero: A round chambered, full magazine in place, hammer cocked, safety off.

i think this is what you are looking for?


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Note that condition 3 requires two hands to bring the weapon into readiness.


----------



## hmott (Jan 13, 2012)

does this list also apply to striker fired guns with no hammer and no safety?
so 1 doesn't really exist its just 0, or does having a trigger safety count?
also 2 doesn't exist either. its either condition 0 or condition 3 or 4 ? 
As in with a glock or a ppq?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

hmott said:


> does this list also apply to striker fired guns with no hammer and no safety?
> so 1 doesn't really exist its just 0, or does having a trigger safety count?
> also 2 doesn't exist either. its either condition 0 or condition 3 or 4 ?
> As in with a glock or a ppq?


as stated, this list is for the 1911 and was developed by jeff cooper. so to answer your questions.... as the 1911 HAS a hammer and safeties.... it doesnt apply to non 1911s or those guns that dont have hammers or safeties


----------

